# CFOP Master, a Windows application to search a solve for a given scramble using the CFOP method



## GRVigo (Jan 3, 2021)

Hello. I'm a Rubik's cube fan and a hobbyist programmer. I've been working in a Windows application to search a solve for a given scramble using the CFOP method.

To use it download this zip file, unpack it and double click over CFOP.exe. A 64-bit version of windows 7 or higher is required. You don't need to install anything. It's free software and you have the source code in Github (if you want to compile it by yourself, it's a QT Creator project).

The interface is very simple. Introduce an scramble or generate a random one, select in which layers the cross should be evaluated, the maximum number of movements for the cross and the method for the last layer: OLL + PLL or One-Look Last Layer. Then press Start button and wait for the result.



Be careful with the amount of movements for the cross, a high number (>8) can result in a large searching time. An estimated search time will be shown.

The application tries to give you the solve with the best cross (XCross or even XXCross when possible), and the shorter possible F2L. The proposed solution doesn't have to be the mathematically optimal one, and maybe you can find a better one, but I think the result is pretty good.

I'd love to know if the program is of interest to you and hear suggestions for improvement.

Thank you for your attention.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 5, 2021)

Nice software. I use Ubuntu OS, so I will have to run your software binary via the wine application. Hope it works for me!


----------



## qwr (Jan 5, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Nice software. I use Ubuntu OS, so I will have to run your software binary via the wine application. Hope it works for me!


me too
since Qt is cross platform it should be able to compile to ubuntu?


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 5, 2021)

Yep Qt works across all platforms, and I do have Qt installed in my ubuntu.


----------



## GRVigo (Jan 5, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Yep Qt works across all platforms, and I do have Qt installed in my ubuntu.



It's nice to see that there is GNU/Linux users here. Yes, you can compile the app in QT for Linux without any problem, it will work fine. In fact, I developed this app over OpenSuse Linux. I published the Windows version because I thought it would be more accepted. Linux users are about 1% of PC users, it would be wonderful if that changed in the future.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 5, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Linux users are about 1% of PC users, it would be wonderful if that changed in the future.


Yeah it would be wonderful if that changed to 0%.


Spoiler



Just kidding, I have ubuntu linux installed on my PC for development with Docker.


Nice app!


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 6, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Hello. I'm a Rubik's cube fan and a hobbyist programmer. I've been working in a Windows application to search a solve for a given scramble using the CFOP method.
> 
> To use it download this zip file, unpack it and double click over CFOP.exe. A 64-bit version of windows 7 or higher is required. You don't need to install anything. It's free software and you have the source code in Github (if you want to compile it by yourself, it's a QT Creator project).
> 
> ...


nice! People can use this for the example solves thread, but the problem is that it can only be used with CFOP. Im pretty sure there will be Roux master too or something like that in the future.


----------



## qwr (Jan 6, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> It's nice to see that there is GNU/Linux users here. Yes, you can compile the app in QT for Linux without any problem, it will work fine. In fact, I developed this app over OpenSuse Linux. I published the Windows version because I thought it would be more accepted. Linux users are about 1% of PC users, it would be wonderful if that changed in the future.



Well there is a significantly higher proportion of cubers who are programmers than that of all PC users I would say it's safe to assume.


----------



## GRVigo (Jan 7, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> Im pretty sure there will be Roux master too or something like that in the future



Let you know that, because of you, I'm learning the Roux method. No, it's a joke. I'm taking a look if I can deploy it to the app.


----------

